# going crazy :-0



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello....

Yep i am Going crazy! anyone want to join me?

I am currently 12dpo ttc & sooo want/need that bfp this mth cos if i had held on to the first ivf bfp my babes would have been due this fri same as af this mth. i feel so frustrated & angry just dont understand why it has to be so difficult, all i want is to be a mum its so unfair  
Why can i get prego but they never stick aarrgghhh....i hate this waiting game.....


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Goldbunny - thanks for the hugs really need them xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ooohh julie, sending you huge hugs - I'm really hoping that this is your month.... have you been referred for testing for your multiple miscarriages... you could get in touch with Tommy's who have a number of research centres over the uk.

Got everything crossed for you.
Sheila


----------

